# Another newbie



## Missy (Oct 19, 2007)

Hi everyone, Just came across the site and I am so relieved that I might be able to learn from here and realised that I am not all alone.

I am on medication at the moment and its making me sleep all the time. Usually I only sleep max of 3 hours in 3 days. I felt that everyone is looking at me saying things about me. I am so tired of this life but I want to get better and be happy. WHat is life if one is so miserable *cries*


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2007)

Welcome to the board .


----------



## Missy (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks....

I am on Apo-lorazepam 2 mg but I am always sleepy and when I get up I can't even walk straight...bumping into things...is that normal. But then I have no clue what nor mal is *sob*


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2007)

Comfortably numb is the guy to ask this question too


----------



## Missy (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks so mcuh. I better look for him on the forum.


----------



## Dwing (Oct 29, 2004)

hi


----------

